# Mazzer Robur On Demand Electronic Grinder - Offer - 1 left



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Mazzer Robur On Demand Electronic Grinder

There is currently 1 left of the above grinder at £1,269 + VAT

*GREAT GRINDER AT GREAT PRICE*

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/mazzer-coffee-grinders/Mazzer%20Robur%20On%20Demand%20Electronic%20Grinder


----------

